

Facebook is lying - ax0n
http://www.flyingpenguin.com/?p=7858

======
micheljansen
Why link to a blog post that does nothing but quote from TechCrunch? Better
link to <http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/09/give-us-our-data-facebook/> instead.

